# Channelling



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

OK I've spent a long time working on this, and I haven't got it completely solved, so it's time to ask for help. I'm pretty sure I must be doing something wrong, so I've tried to describe my technique as well as I can.

I'm using a Cremina 2003 (49mm baskets) and a Rosco Mini hand grinder. On the shelf and currently not in use are a Caravel and a Pharos hand grinder (I use the Rosco because the Pharos grind seems less even). My routine is as follows:

1) Grind 16.5g weighed beans

2) Tip from plastic cup into an Elektra double basket with an OE dosing funnel

3) WDT with a paper clip, doing little circles about the same diameter as the radius of the basket

4) A little side to side wiggling/shaking to move grinds into the middle and some tapping bottom of basket on counter to get a nice level top

5) Remove dosing funnel, usually a little tap on the counter to let the grinds settle into the gap left by the dosing funnel

6) Tamp with 49.4mm RB tamper, no idea what pressure but just what feels right. Basket is just on counter, not in portafilter at this point.

7) Put basket into bottomless portafilter, into machine, lever brought up slowly, then down until first drops show through bottom of basket, then lever up (the drops stop) and preinfuse for about 6 seconds

8) Firm pull resulting in about 30g coffee in 28-30 seconds, no shower screen imprint on puck, which knocks out dry and intact

I believe I'm doing everything I'm meant to be doing, but I'm still getting channelling. Once in a while I get a nice central pull with no channeling, but I haven't worked out how to repeat it. I don't get spritzes ever really.

Any tips or advice would be much appreciated!

Thanks,

Simon


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Clip of prep and extraction would help

Cheers


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Does the portafilter have a retaining clip/ring inside so when you insert the basket you use a little force and it clips/clicks into place?

If it does, would this be enough to unsettle things? Mine clips in with quite a jolt so I've always had the basket in the portafilter from the off.

Ive never tried inserting the basket at the end so I have no idea whether this makes any difference or not


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

No there's no retaining clip, it just slips in effortlessly.

I'll try to take a video of it, but this may be a while coming...


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

OK I've never done this before so here goes...






Note that because I only had one free hand, when I attempted to WDT the basket was spinning around on the counter, so I'd normally be more vigilant in breaking up the clumps, but couldn't manage this whilst filming. The pour was typical, on the bad side, but the taste was actually OK


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You won't get as good results from a hand grinder as that from a decent electric one. That said, you're creating as many problems as you are solving with that amount of stirring. To distribute the fines, 5-6 gentle stirs is sufficient - try to keep the grind as fluffy as you can. Next, don't tap the sides and definitely don't bang the portafilter hard on the bench. Finally, try a bit of gentle nutating before a single downward tamp. You could also increase pre-infusion time to make sure puck is saturated before letting lever go.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Less is more

I used a hausgrind for espresso for a month with a lever

I'd didnt have to do all that stirring

I pretty much dumped it into the basket couple of taps down and tamped ...

Got pretty good looking extractions


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for your help and advice!



The Systemic Kid said:


> You won't get as good results from a hand grinder as that from a decent electric one.


Really? (That's an honest really? not a sarcastic really?). I had the impression from what I've read that hand grinders were meant to do better than electric ones.



The Systemic Kid said:


> That said, you're creating as many problems as you are solving with that amount of stirring. To distribute the fines, 5-6 gentle stirs is sufficient - try to keep the grind as fluffy as you can.


Yeah probably looked worse than it normally is, I was thrown by the fact the basket spun around, and my brain was overloading from trying to talk, film and make coffee at the same time











The Systemic Kid said:


> Next, don't tap the sides and definitely don't bang the portafilter hard on the bench. Finally, try a bit of gentle nutating before a single downward tamp. You could also increase pre-infusion time to make sure puck is saturated before letting lever go.


I didn't actually tap the sides, just a little side to side shaking. Should I avoid that too?

Re saturation, I'd assume that if I can see drops at the bottom of the basket, then the puck must be saturated.


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Less is more
> 
> I used a hausgrind for espresso for a month with a lever
> 
> ...


To be fair, I think that's what I was doing originally, and my shots were uneven. Perhaps I need to go into reverse gear, go back to keeping it simple, and see if I still get the same problem. I'm still wondering about what TSK said about hand grinders though.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for your help and advice!

Really? (That's an honest really? not a sarcastic really?). I had the impression from what I've read that hand grinders were meant to do better than electric ones.

You've got a top notch lever machine - to get the best out of it, it needs pairing with a grinder with a big burr set - bigger the burrs - better the grind consistency

I didn't actually tap the sides, just a little side to side shaking. Should I avoid that too?

Yes.

Re saturation, I'd assume that if I can see drops at the bottom of the basket, then the puck must be saturated?

Not necessarily. I'm guessing the drips are indicative of channelling issues - they appear too quickly. Should go 4-6 secs pre-infusion before the saturated puck begins to drip under zero pressure


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Not necessarily. I'm guessing the drips are indicative of channelling issues - they appear too quickly. Should go 4-6 secs pre-infusion before the saturated puck begins to drip under zero pressure


Ah it wasn't under zero pressure. I actively pushed the lever down until the first drop came, before backing off again to let it preinfuse.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

OK. Let it pre-infuse for 5-6 secs before applying full pressure.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Consider trying to use the Pharos as well, as it has the 68mm conical burrs it should in theory provide a better grind, that said can your Rosco grind straight into your basket? that may be worth a try or grind directly into the basket with the OE funnel on it?


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Breaking the rule of only changing one thing at a time, I tried TSK's ideas last night, but with the Pharos. Only 2 shots, but both were significantly worse than my previous attempts. I could try grinding straight into the basket but the Rosco is a tougher grinder to use, and I'd be waving all over the place. My Pharos is Voodoodaddy-ed, so I'm pretty sure I could get it to grind straight into the basket with funnel. Might be worth a shot (boom boom).

I'm still wondering about that comment about electric grinders vs hand grinders. I almost feel like I need to borrow/hire a grinder for a night to test that theory.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I am presuming Patricks comment referred to the elbow grease and time required for a hand grinder and espresso. There is no reason why a Pharos shouldn't produce a great grind for your the lever .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I am presuming Patricks comment referred to the elbow grease and time required for a hand grinder and espresso. There is no reason why a Pharos shouldn't produce a great grind for your the lever .


Definitely, the Pharos should be able to provide a decent espresso grind.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Simon - have a look at this excellent article courtesy Home Barista.

http://www.home-barista.com/naked-extraction-common-problems.html


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dosing straight into the PF with a Pharos might be difficult and to some degree uneeded. I'm pretty sure that all the stirring in the first clip is over prepping .

Beyond that channeling could be even distribution or fracturing of the puck

Put the coffee into the pf , ( grind into something else if needed as below ) quick shake , tap before tamping to level . Simple as possible ,coffee level,across the PF


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The clips are meat to show a perfect technique just that hat different people grid. And dump coffee into the PF , simple prep and reasonable extractions ...


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

I think my clip may have been counterproductive in that I was caught off guard by the basket spinning around as I only had one free hand. I might try to illustrate it again by breaking it into several new clips showing the various stages


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok if you have the Pharos try and keep it simple , it's got the big burrs to get the job done . Shouldn't need stirring etc


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

At the end of the day if the shot tastes really good , then a little channeling isn't the end of the world , pretty naked extractions aren't always tasty .....


----------

